# dupe of queens sin lipstick?



## glam8babe (Nov 7, 2007)

i love my queens sin lippie! but i cant beleive its LE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 its such a lovely colour and i was wondering does anyone know a colour similar to queens sin from the normal mac line?

x


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 14, 2007)

there must be something!!!!


----------



## duch3ss25 (Nov 14, 2007)

The thread started by Sparklingwave (Are they hording LE?) comments on New York Apple, being used as substitute in counters. Maybe someone who has both can post a swatch? 

Sorry, am not much of help =(


----------



## astronaut (Nov 14, 2007)

When I first saw Queen's Sin, I knew it was just like New York Apple (my favorite lipstick) but more red. Texture's the same, overall look is the same, Queen's Sin is just yeah... more red. Of course they aren't twins, but I see them as siblings! Viva Glam IV is maybe a step-sibling


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 15, 2007)

It's a glossier sub, but you could try Red Enriched Creamstick Liner, then New York Apple Lipstick, then Fanplastico Lip Lacquer.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 16, 2007)

Queen's Sin - Oh, yes, I am quite familiar with that one and New York Apple. LOL  

After finally getting the Queen's Sin lipstick, my mother took it from me. I got to wear it once.  What the devil is with that lipstick?  She had to have it.  She never has taken any of my cosmetics.  That lipstick has power.    LOL

Anyway, I think Queen's Sin has a slight bit of gold.  Yes, New York Apple looks similiar.  I think that's why it was on display instead of Queen's sin at one local.  I am guessing here.    New York Apple is darker to me. 

I think Queen's Sin looks great on cool or warm tones.  My mother is warm and I am cool.  Obviously, both of us looked great in it.  This is very rare.  New York Apple doesn't look as good on her as it does on me.  Both are beautiful colors.  Uhhh, yes, it is worth driving 25 + miles for. (((sigh))) I am under it's spell.  I might give this one as Christmas presents too. hmmmm


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 18, 2007)

Update, I went shopping.  I love to wear red, wine & plum lipstick in Fall and winter.  I got a red lipstick by Chanel.  It's called Red No. 5.  This is a higher priced one and it's a cream.  It has some shimmer to it.  It's not matte.   

I did fall in love with the color.  I think it's just a bit deeper than Queen's Sin. This is brilliant.


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Nov 18, 2007)

So what about drugstore dupes of Queen's Sin?  Is it possible there are any out there?


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 18, 2007)

I will be on the look out for it for you.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_Update, I went shopping. I love to wear red, wine & plum lipstick in Fall and winter. I got a red lipstick by Chanel. It's called Red No. 5. This is a higher priced one and it's a cream. It has some shimmer to it. It's not matte. 

I did fall in love with the color. I think it's just a bit deeper than Queen's Sin. This is brilliant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
are you sure it was rouge nº5 or rouge nº19??? cos i can't find rouge nº5 in the website...


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 4, 2007)

I am looking at the sticker here and it says around the sticker Rouge Hydrabase.

In the center of the sticker it says, "Red No 5" and right under that it reads, "Rouge A Levres Creame Lipstick".


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 4, 2007)

You are so right.  I went to see if it was on the website and it's not there.  

I got mine at a department store.  I don't know if this is being discontinued.  You may want to check with some of the major department stores.

I did see it pictured on eBay. 

eBay Express: CHANEL CREME LIPSTICK - RED NO # 5 - NIB!!! - Description

I think the flash makes the color look a bit lighter than the color really is.  It's actually a  bit darker red than shown in that picture.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Dec 4, 2007)

*Fresh Moroccan Lipstick is an incredible dupe for Queen's Sin....*


----------



## BlahWah (Dec 5, 2007)

^ Really?!  I thought it'd be warmer... if that's the case, I'll stop wanting it since I have Fresh Moroccan.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Dec 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_^ Really?!  I thought it'd be warmer... if that's the case, I'll stop wanting it since I have Fresh Moroccan._

 
*Yeah...I have both of them, and I swatched them against each other, and they are verrrry similar
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## braidey (Dec 13, 2007)

Try Loreal HIP l/s, I am not what the color is.
website HIPcolor.com


----------



## greentwig (Dec 14, 2007)

I am currently searching to get the real thing.  I have 1 Queen's Sin but I am looking for more.  If you do a search for "Queen's Sin" you will see my thread.

Anywayz, I went to the MAC pro store last night and I was putting a bunch of different colors of red and putting "New York Apple" over them.  I also brought my Queen's Sin w/ me and put it on my hand to compare.

In my opinion, if you take "Ruby Woo" and put it on & then put "New York Apple" over it, it looks almost exactly the same.  (Maybe just a little little bit lighter red but not by much @ all)

I hope that this helps


----------



## greentwig (Dec 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greentwig* 

 
_In my opinion, if you take "Ruby Woo" and put it on & then put "New York Apple" over it, it looks almost exactly the same. (Maybe just a little little bit lighter red but not by much @ all)

I hope that this helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well I think the lighting in the store was decieving I tryed this a couple days ago and when you do this it looks noticably lighter :/  But I did get a Lacquer named "Fanplastico" and it seems super close to Queen's Sin


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *braidey* 

 
_Try Loreal HIP l/s, I am not what the color is.
website HIPcolor.com_

 
we dont have HIP in the uk


----------



## bbtorres (Mar 4, 2009)

AHHh I have been looking for queens sin EVERYWHERE! I originally baught two and then gave one to my mom. She uses it, I checked, lol cause if she didnt i was gonna take it back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Does anyone know if theyre gonna come out with it again?
Please help


----------

